

The Truth About Van Halen and Those Brown M&Ms - tosh
http://www.npr.org/sections/therecord/2012/02/14/146880432/the-truth-about-van-halen-and-those-brown-m-ms

======
tosh
TL;DR they added a requirement for 'no brown m&ms' in the middle of their
contract to have an indicator regarding whether someone read the contract.

=> The idea being that if someone was diligent enough to read the contract and
make sure there will not be brown m&ms they will also have taken other things
in the contract more serious (eg stage safety, electricity, …).

